
Twitch Integrates With Xbox One For Live Broadcasting Of Video Game Streams - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/10/twitch-xbox-one/
======
dgant
This is great for Twitch. One of their larger problems is the amount of
potential content they're missing out on due to the technical difficulty of
streaming. It requires powerful hardware and a lot of software setup.

The closer they get to offering one-touch streaming, the easier it will be for
new streamers to enter the ecosystem, and the better Twitch's content will
become.

